# Romanian Language



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if there are any places to learn romanian language around here, and any ideas about prices as well will be much appreciated 

Thanks,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Eton Language institute in Knowledge Village are your best bet. They teach all sorts down there. Google them, they have a good website.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Eton Language institute in Knowledge Village are your best bet. They teach all sorts down there. Google them, they have a good website.


Thanks alot mate.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep. eton.ac is the website however with a language like Romanian they will probably only offer private tuition with is about 3000 dirhams for 20 lessons.


----------



## raluca17 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Romanian language classes*



Hmorrar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any places to learn romanian language around here, and any ideas about prices as well will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks,


Hello everyone,
Hmorrar, i am native romanian speaker and currently not working, so if you are still interested in learning romanian language, you can pm me, 
Wish you all a nice day


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

raluca17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Hmorrar, i am native romanian speaker and currently not working, so if you are still interested in learning romanian language, you can pm me,
> Wish you all a nice day


Hello Raluca,
Thanks for the offer, but i can't send you a pm until you have 5 posts submitted on the forum 

i'd appreciate it if you pm when you have 5 posts done


----------

